# Tissot Stylist Mint 21310 Is It From 1977



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi have a look at my nice tissot stylist in very good con i think its from 1977 please let me know if i am right all the best woody77.


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Very nice piece! It would go lovely with my 1970s Omega Quartz  :naughty:

I think you're right on the decade, can't be sure of 77 exactly though


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

levon2807 said:


> Very nice piece! It would go lovely with my 1970s Omega Quartz  :naughty:
> 
> I think you're right on the decade, can't be sure of 77 exactly though


 hi i will let you know when i am moveing it on as i am into divers watches much more but if i see a nice watch at the right money i buy it to fund my others it is in nice con for the age allthe best woody77.


----------

